# SFX exchange company



## Boyzz (Feb 5, 2008)

Can someone tell me the good and the bad about this exchange company.  I own a few timeshares in Cabo and tinking about using this company, has to be better than RCI any help would be great.

Thanks Don


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 5, 2008)

There is a lot of good info. in the old threads about SFX. -  You can find info. that's been posted in the past by clicking on SEARCH THIS FORUM and putting in a descriptive word, like SFX in the box.


----------



## chellej (Feb 5, 2008)

They are very strong in Mexico.  

My experience has been:
2 requests to Mexico filled
3 requests to other areas that have not been fullfilled.

I was never able to use the bonus weeks and my current deposit is at risk of expiring.

I do not like the "don't call us, we'll call you"  and I do not like not being able to search inventory myself.

I have not had any problems filling the requests made through RCI or II or Trading Places.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 5, 2008)

I've gotten 100% of my requests filled, including 2 bonus weeks.  The first bonus week was used in Scotland and the second was in San Francisco during Thanksgiving week - and that request was made about 3 weeks before the check-in date.

So far I'm very pleased, but I know other people haven't had very good luck.  I'm pretty flexible when it comes to dates and resorts.  I also usually request far in advance.

Sue


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 6, 2008)

I have used SFX exclusively for 11+ years and have always gotten what I wanted. I have made 22 successful exchanges and some were very tough. Many of them were with bonus weeks. I have never had any trouble communicating with my SFX reps by either e-mail or phone. That is my experience for what it is worth.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 6, 2008)

I too used SFX since their inception.  I used to extoll their virtues. Most of my exchanges have been xlnt but some in recent past were not so good.  I think the biggest disappointment was Mauna Loa in Big Island last July.  There is a Shell renovated portion and then there is Wyndham.  You would think SFX would only deal with the Shell part, but we got the other one and the unit was very worn and not cleaned well -- definitely not equal to the trade I deposited with them.

In the last few years I see it getting harder to have my requests filled -- even when I give 2-3 month spans and half the state as a requirement.  Personal touch is no longer there -- now it is email.

There is always the clarification that 'I am asking for a difficult location during the highest season' with no acknowledgement that I deposited a similar unit with them .  I hope this is only a temporary slump with them as I used to love working with SFX.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 6, 2008)

One annecdote

A recent discussion on TUG, with links to alternative experiences

Personally, I'd likely do business with SFX again, but, as a Marriott-only owner, it would be only under specific circumstances where I wished to exchange outside of Marriott to an equivilent resort/location. 

Pat


----------



## Judy (Feb 6, 2008)

IMHO:

Pros -
very nice resorts.
reasonably priced bonus weeks that trade as well as deposits.

Cons - 
lack of availability in many areas
lack of transparency (what might they have? what could they get?)
probability of having requests expire unfilled if we guess wrong
requests limited to 12 months in advance except for platinum members


----------



## barndweller (Feb 6, 2008)

I like SFX. I've had good success filling my requests but I asked for areas where they seem to specialize and gave pretty broad choices for dates and didn't expect only hotel brand resorts. I live in the west where they have shown good availability. I had 3 of my 6 bonus weeks expire unused but since they cost me nothing I felt it wasn't a big loss. The 3 bonus weeks I have used were great exchanges in prime locations during prime seasons that would most definitely not happened using II or RCI. The cost for exchanges at SFX are less than RCI or II. If you want to exchange to an area where they have regular availability and are flexable about dates & resorts you will probably be successful. There is no fee to join and they have a request first option. That's not the best option but it's a no lose one you could try.

It is hard to just put in a request and then sit back & wait, though. I do like being able to look online at II & see all the junk they show everyday and occasionally snag a winner. You can't do that at SFX. They don't have a big list off junk no one wants sitting around all the time. Many of us (me included) wish we could see that junk list at SFX. Even though it's a total waste of time & effort to look at it everyday!


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 6, 2008)

chellej;

I was never able to use the bonus weeks and my current deposit is at risk of expiring.

I do not like the "don't call us said:
			
		

> \
> 
> Totally agree.  I have been trying to get HHI which I was assured would not be a problem.  One for February week and one in the summer.  RCI came through on both for me, but nothing from SFX.  They did get me one week in Hawaii, and the other week I managed to get through RCI not SFX.  I am at risk of loosing 3 weeks with them.  I have NEVER in 15 years lost a week with RCI.  I am now thinking of calling them and just finding out where they have an exchange that I might consider, and do it that way.  I do not think I will bank any more weeks with SFX.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 6, 2008)

Ann-Marie, just for the heck of it, why don't you try the approach I used (posting the process over on TS4M's where there's a SFX rep)? You've got 3 weeks on the line and nothing to lose except a bit of keyboard time. The week I was successful with would've expired less than a month later.

I know it shouldn't have to work this way, but, sometimes, one has to get creative 

Pat


----------



## chellej (Feb 6, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> \
> 
> Totally agree.  I have been trying to get HHI which I was assured would not be a problem.  One for February week and one in the summer.  RCI came through on both for me, but nothing from SFX.  They did get me one week in Hawaii, and the other week I managed to get through RCI not SFX.  I am at risk of loosing 3 weeks with them.  I have NEVER in 15 years lost a week with RCI.  I am now thinking of calling them and just finding out where they have an exchange that I might consider, and do it that way.  I do not think I will bank any more weeks with SFX.



Problem is just getting someone on the phone!!!!  I was just where you are so I put in a request for a 6 month period for Mexico - which they were able to get but them DH changed jobs & I had to cancel.  I played phone tag with them for a week before I could get the week cancelled & even then did not speak to someone in person - it was through a voice message.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 6, 2008)

I have addressed this issue over at TS4M's some time ago.  I got my head chopped off by Mark from SFX.  He became very personal with my account online, and I now have lost respect for him.  It is obvious that he is very sensitive to negative comments that are raised about SFX.  I have 3 requests in with SFX right now on 3 different weeks banked.  I need a 1 or 2 BR unit in a certain part of Colorado for when my daughter goes to a wedding.  The rep called me and offered a resort for an area that was 1 or more hours away, and not the same dates I needed.  She became very defensive when I told her that was not going  to work.  I can not change the date or location of the wedding.  Yes, I know it is very specific, but I explained that to the rep., but she was still quite unpleasent on the phone.


----------



## barndweller (Feb 6, 2008)

> but she was still quite unpleasent on the phone.



I'm glad to know I'm not the only one who got that impression. I'm not saying it always happens but when it does it really leaves me shaking my head.

This is my only gripe with SFX. I have had some private conversation with Mark on more than one occassion over what I think is the lack of courtesy from the reps at SFX. They need to do some serious customer service training over there. That "attitude" thing really impacts the overall perception at any business.


----------



## Fletcher921 (Feb 6, 2008)

*Playa del Sol Costa Sur*

Have any of you used SFX to deposit a studio in Puerto Vallarta at Playa del Sol Costa Sur??  Just curious if I should have deposited it there rather than Interval.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 7, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> Personal touch is no longer there -- now it is email.



Cathy,

Do you deal with a specific rep at SFX? I have 2 that I always deal with. One of them I have been using the most for the past few years. I haven't noticed any change in the personal touch. We still talk on the phone as much as always. I do almost all of my communications with SFX by phone, whether I am making requests, deposits or simply asking for information.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 7, 2008)

Judy: We put a request in 2 yrs in advance (Platinum) and was told they only start working on it at 12 months out -- I was shocked.


----------



## Cathyb (Feb 7, 2008)

John:  When I  tried using the phone, it was leaving messages; never someone who actually answered right then. I found (I think her name is Crystal) the agent was quicker to respond to my emails; so I ended up using only that method.

I know you have had great success; but the last 3-4 times my exchanges have been less than satisfactory.  I tried to follow their requirements; example:  May or June in coastal Southern California was one request. Also when I give them July 4 week in oceanfront in Maui, I expect to get comparable units but the latest one we had a ground floor, furthest room away from the ocean unit in Los Cabos.  In the old days SFX had clout and we would get the better units; however now I am not sure what is going on.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 7, 2008)

Cathyb said:


> John:  When I  tried using the phone, it was leaving messages; never someone who actually answered right then. I found (I think her name is Crystal) the agent was quicker to respond to my emails; so I ended up using only that method.



Cathy, I do not deal with Crystal so I cannot vouch for her one way or the other. The ones that I always deal with are very good at returning my calls within 24 hours.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 7, 2008)

As far as talking to a rep on the phone, SFX has discouraged that.  They want you to submit your request online, and sit back and wait for a call.  Their attitude is "don't call me, I'll call you when I have something".  I am not happy wlith them.  

I am going to call them to discuss with them where I can possibly use my weeks.  I am thinking next Easter week, but not Mexico or California.  I would think that will leave me some chance of an exchange before my weeks expire.


----------



## Kola (Feb 7, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> I have addressed this issue over at TS4M's some time ago.  I got my head chopped off by Mark from SFX.  He became very personal with my account online, and I now have lost respect for him.  It is obvious that he is very sensitive to negative comments that are raised about SFX.  ....



DITTO, ....he certainly needs a refresher course in Public Relations 101

K


----------



## camachinist (Feb 7, 2008)

Ann-Marie, I remember your issue.... I'll see if I can find it. IIRC, it was the responses to *CathyB*'s issue and the tone with which you were communicated to which prompted my methodologies. In my case, the zone manager was very persistent in calling me once SFX had some options available. I did not initiate any calls.

Some annecdotes:

 Sounds unfair, what am I missing?

Not sure about SFX

Very disappointed with SFX service

Where should I go with my SFX weeks?


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 7, 2008)

I was just reading over the links that the above poster presented.  As I was reading them, I found something very interesting.  Mark on at least 2 occassions asked the OP for their name and account number in a PM so that he could review their account.  How is it that when Mark was very critical to me, and posted specifics about my account, he never asked me for my account number?  I wondered for some time how he was able to access it without me providing him this information.


----------



## bnoble (Feb 7, 2008)

Do you use your real first name?  That, plus your resort ownerships and the specifics of your request may have made it easy to identify your account.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 7, 2008)

OK, so now I am smoking.  I called SFX.  Figured I would ask them where they can send me.  Where they would suggest are my best chances of getting an exchange.  I called my rep. Elena, and left a voice mail for her to call me.  I explained that I am looking for a week in April of 2009.  I know, long time out.  However, I explained that I wanted suggestions of where to look that there would be some availability.  Also said that Mexico and Hawaii were out.  ANYWHERE else would be taken into consideration.  I received a return call from another rep. by the name of Jennifer.  She told me that Elena was very busy and that she (Jennifer) was helping her out.  I explained to her that I have 3 weeks that are going to expire in June of 2009.  I will consider anywhere for Easter week of 2009.  Can she just SUGGEST somewhere that I might likely find an exchange for my week deposited.  Anywhere except Mexico or Hawaii.  Her response:  Mexico.  I then said, I don't want Mexico.  There must be somewhere else you can recommend.  She told me no.  I then said, but you must have some idea from prior history where the availability tends to be at that time of year.  She told me they have no way of knowing.  Come on!  She did not even ask me if I wanted cold, warm, remote, city.  Nothing.  Simply would not commit to any suggestions.  No, I am wrong.  She did make one suggestion.  That I email Cory who apparently is some head person there at SFX.  She was also quick to give me his email address.  vacations@SFX-resorts.com. if anyone else wants to complain. At least RCI would make suggestions.  So, I make absoutely no head way in my decision by speaking to an SFX rep.  Now I am really ripping mad.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 7, 2008)

Is there a "popcorn" smilie? 

Seriously, is it really normal to expect exchanges that far out? I've never been that lucky (or far-sighted). I know, when I talked to Mark about how to handle the ending of my platinum membership, the explanation included the advantage of a platinum of making requests 18 months out. I decided it wasn't worth it, so made the request as a gold member (for the requested dates; I'm currently still a platinum member) and received my first option (attempted calls) within a month of the request, and, btw, prior to starting that thread on TS4M's, actually nearly a month prior.

JMO, but Mark/SFX seem to respond well to calm factual statements and requests. My interactions with both him and the CSR's have been very business-like. The CSR's aren't what I would call folks I'd want to hire as salespeople to schmooze clients, but they were, in my case, to the point, brief and professional, and suffered my questions well. My take is, if they don't have an interval available, they're not going to speculate. That's smart, even though not necessarily what I want to hear (the schmooze factor).

Anyway, I'd document the process and take it to the public forum at the year mark, if other interactions prove fruitless.

When I saw the first line of the post in e-mail, my first thought was "who was smoking what?" 

Pat


----------



## Pat H (Feb 7, 2008)

If you will notice, Mark does not respond well at all to ANY criticism. However, when someone posts a good exchange they got, he posts over and over again.

Ann-Marie, I see he wants you to delete your post because it involves "private transactual information" yet I've seen him post such info when it suits his purpose.


----------



## camachinist (Feb 7, 2008)

Not to belabor the obvious, but such is precisely why I posted the links here. TS4M's has a complex linkback system and Mark will see this discussion. I think a healthy factual debate is good for everyone. I did find those comments to Ann-Marie a bit surprising, back when that discussion originally took place. Of course, that was long after we had deposited MGC with SFX. So, I began to formulate an approach that would maximize all aspects of our "trade power" 

IMO, the key is making efficient use of resources available, rather than attempting to hammer an axe into a sword. I won't go as far as saying "honey", but maybe there is a bit left in the comb 

Pat


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 7, 2008)

Pat H said:


> If you will notice, Mark does not respond well at all to ANY criticism. However, when someone posts a good exchange they got, he posts over and over again.
> 
> Ann-Marie, I see he wants you to delete your post because it involves "private transactual information" yet I've seen him post such info when it suits his purpose.



Here is a copy of my response on TS4MS because who knows it it will be there or deleated by the powere to be.     "I am not deleating this thread.  Mark, kind of interesting that you can discuss my account online with specifics, but I can not discuss my dealings with SFX.  I'm sure that I have been flagged by the person who is handling my account, and she chose not to call me back personally.  All I am looking for is SUGGESTIONS on where the most availability would be.  I'm done with SFX after these weeks are used or expire."


----------



## camachinist (Feb 7, 2008)

Heads up, and perhaps I should have known...

New thread on SFX

Mark repeats forum rules (the part I should've known) about posting trade/deposit specifics regarding one's personal account when enquiring regarding exchanges. I'll get some clarification on exactly what the rules are.  Perhaps what some may be taking as a negative response is crafted to stay within forum policy. I do recall, after some heated discussions and bruised feelings, there were some changes made. Edited to add those changes were/are apparently specific to the exchange company "ask us" forums, not the general forums.  Note that I posted my experience in the exchanging forum. Guess I got lucky, as it appears that was correct form; perhaps Ann-Marie can do so as well...

IME, it is very rare for any editing or removal of posts to take place. I've sure posted a few zingers and they're still there 

Sorry about your experience..



Pat


----------



## lawren2 (Feb 7, 2008)

camachinist said:


> Heads up, and perhaps I should have known...
> 
> New thread on SFX
> 
> ...



*BINGO!*

We prefer not to edit/delete. Personal experiences/information are not promoted in the "Ask" forums but in the other forums such as Exchanging they are acceptable.

I don't think ay of us are strangers to the rules acceptable for exchange company participation. Many had been asked by "Madge" to communicate off-line regarding personal account specifics and SFX is no different.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 8, 2008)

OK, so now I think I have convinced DH and myself to try for an exchange with my SFX weeks into Mexico.  If I get Salmonilla for the 3 rd. time, I'm definately done!!


----------



## camachinist (Feb 8, 2008)

Take it from someone who's had Stalin's revenge, LoMotil works wonders LOL

I'd be more afraid of the timeshare salespeople in Mexico than the germs 

Good luck and betcha you do fine!

Pat


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 8, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> OK, so now I think I have convinced DH and myself to try for an exchange with my SFX weeks into Mexico.  If I get Salmonilla for the 3 rd. time, I'm definately done!!


I feel your pain..... have some popcorn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and for what it is worth, The Grand Mayan Resorts are truely beautiful - and there seems to be a relationship there.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Feb 8, 2008)

GrayFal said:


> I feel your pain..... have some popcorn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the laugh.  The one thing I know is that my daughter will not want to come along for a cheap vacation if it is Mexico.  She was sooo sick after Matzalan.  For like 2-3 weeks after arriving home.  I was only sick 1-2 days.


----------



## GrayFal (Feb 9, 2008)

Ann-Marie said:


> Thanks for the laugh.  The one thing I know is that my daughter will not want to come along for a cheap vacation if it is Mexico.  She was sooo sick after Mazatlan.  For like 2-3 weeks after arriving home.  I was only sick 1-2 days.



AM, you know where I own and where I have been - My DH says the Grand Mayan Nueva Vallarta is the most luxurious, upscale TS he has ever visited (and we have been to the Four Seasons Aviara) 
We are going back next January thru a SFX exchange spending a second week at VDP Flamingos.

I have never been sick visiting Mexico - bit I have only stayed at the Royals, GMs and Marriott Hotels - wait - take that back - stayed at Avalon Grand in Cancun - a step down from the others but a wonderful location!

edited to addd - the week BEFORE Easter is probably the biggest vacation week for the Mexican People and many of them are MP/GM owners - just a warning as that could be a difficult week to get.


----------



## Judy (Feb 10, 2008)

barndweller said:


> If you want to exchange to an area where they have regular availability and are flexable about dates & resorts you will probably be successful.


  You mentioned "the West".  Other than that, what would you say are the areas where SFX has regular availability?


----------



## barndweller (Feb 10, 2008)

> what would you say are the areas where SFX has regular availability?



Just from my experience: Mexico, Big Island Hawaii, Palm Springs (non-hotel brand) and Arizona (also non-hotel brand.) Also, I have found 2 bedrooms to be hard to get. I think most folks, myself included, deposit the 1 bedroom side of lock-offs. Therefore, to expect 2 bedroom units to be easily available for exchange is unrealistic. I am always amazed to get an exchange to a highly sought after location regardless of which company I use. If I really want consecutive weeks anywhere (except Branson & Orlando  ) I try for an exchange and then find a rental for the other week.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been able to get back to back weeks quite often. I have also been able to get 2BR units when I requested it. A 2BR unit is a free upgrade for me because I deposited 1 BR.


----------



## falmouth3 (Feb 11, 2008)

Maybe I've had good luck exchanging with SFX because I'm depositing a 2 BR?  I can't lock off my unit.  

Sue


----------



## Elli (Feb 11, 2008)

John Cummings said:


> I have been able to get back to back weeks quite often. I have also been able to get 2BR units when I requested it. A 2BR unit is a free upgrade for me because I deposited 1 BR.


John, the free upgrade does not work if you use the bonus week.  I used the bonus week for a resort that only has 2 bdr. and still had to pay for the upgrade, which I didn't think was right.  I didn't have a choice to use a 1 bdr., and another resort with 1 bdr. wasn't available.

Elli


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 12, 2008)

Elli said:


> John, the free upgrade does not work if you use the bonus week.  I used the bonus week for a resort that only has 2 bdr. and still had to pay for the upgrade, which I didn't think was right.  I didn't have a choice to use a 1 bdr., and another resort with 1 bdr. wasn't available.
> 
> Elli



I know that. I don't use my bonus weeks anymore because they cost a lot more than exchanging a use week and we have more use weeks banked than we can possibly use. I used to use my bonus weeks all the time when they cost $99.00

I believe it is fair to charge an upgrade because a bonus week is just an extra and the rules are quite explicit about the restrictions. Why didn't you use a banked use week instead of a bonus week.

Normally there are just the 2 of us so we don't request an upgrade. We only do that when we have others visiting with us. Sometimes we get 2 BR units when we didn't ask for them such as at the Royal Mayan - Cancun and the Grand Mayans.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 12, 2008)

falmouth3 said:


> Maybe I've had good luck exchanging with SFX because I'm depositing a 2 BR?  I can't lock off my unit.
> 
> Sue



I have had a lot of success depositing a 1BR and a studio. I get bonus weeks for the studio as well.


----------



## sfsolar (Feb 12, 2008)

barndweller said:


> They need to do some serious customer service training over there. That "attitude" thing really impacts the overall perception at any business.



Agreed.  I have had the same experience with several reps.


----------



## Elli (Feb 12, 2008)

John Cummings said:


> I know that. I don't use my bonus weeks anymore because they cost a lot more than exchanging a use week and we have more use weeks banked than we can possibly use. I used to use my bonus weeks all the time when they cost $99.00
> 
> I believe it is fair to charge an upgrade because a bonus week is just an extra and the rules are quite explicit about the restrictions. Why didn't you use a banked use week instead of a bonus week.
> 
> Normally there are just the 2 of us so we don't request an upgrade. We only do that when we have others visiting with us. Sometimes we get 2 BR units when we didn't ask for them such as at the Royal Mayan - Cancun and the Grand Mayans.


John, the reason I used the bonus week was that I don't have as many regular weeks banked as you have, but I agree with you, the high cost of exchanging with a bonus week are hardly worthwhile any more.  Too bad the $99.00 ones are gone.


----------



## harzim (Feb 12, 2008)

John Cummings said:


> I have had a lot of success depositing a 1BR and a studio. I get bonus weeks for the studio as well.



Just curious, where is your studio?  John at SFX tells me they don't accept studios in resort areas.  In fact, they won't even take a small one bedroom at the Westin Kierland.  Thanks.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 13, 2008)

harzim said:


> Just curious, where is your studio?  John at SFX tells me they don't accept studios in resort areas.  In fact, they won't even take a small one bedroom at the Westin Kierland.  Thanks.



My studio is at Gaslamp Plaza Suites in downtown San Diego. Technically it is called a "Mini Suite Upper Floor". Though it is really a studio, it sleeps 4 and trades as a 1BR with RCI. I bought it just for trading as it has great trading power and it trades as a 1BR. I also frequently use bonus time there as we live just an hour away and often play tourist in San Diego.


----------



## kmolandscaping (Feb 13, 2008)

*Club Regina*

hello, 
any opinions welcome, 
Any idea how Club Regina PV, 1 week , 1 bedroom would do, 
with sfx,
I have not chosen a company to trade with yet, 
When I called yesturday to ask about there program the women was not helpful, i should have gotten her name.........

any help gold or plat?

I am just looking to go pretty much anywhere warm, only when my husband can travel in beginning of Aug?

Thanks, 
Kathleen


----------



## traveler100 (May 13, 2016)

Ive read thru this forum comments about SFX. The comments seem more favorable towards SFX and do not seem to bad compared to comments found on line in 2007-2008. Has this company actually gotten better? Are members really happy using them to book vacations and gain "Points" that can be credited towards more trips.

Can you really exchange your share and get most high time  dates or times you want in comparable resorts? We are members of karisma and club melia, that are generally 4.5 to 5 star resorts.

We recently paid $1500 for lifetime membership got 7000 points and 5 free vacations. They claim that they can guarantee 25% off any rate and if I deposit an exchange I can get 50% off any vacation (not an exchange for exchange).

We normally take vacation during  the high season weeks since we have kids in school. So booking random dates in random months does not work for us

On exchanges they claim we dont have to bank an exchange until we find on we want. Is that true? 

I need some advice from those that truly have experience with SFX, to give more insight. We generally travel to the Caribbean but we are joined SFX to trade in our share and go anywhere in the world.  They also said I have a 10 day rescission period. So i can cancel this week. And If I cant get a favorable advice. I will do so.  Is it better for my purposes to join RCI or Interval instead? Interval just offered us membership for $300  Please advise! Thx!


----------



## DeniseM (May 13, 2016)

Do these resorts have mandatory all-inclusive?

Do you ask SFX if they will accept deposits from these resorts?


----------



## tschwa2 (May 13, 2016)

Traveler 100, 
What size unit do you own?  Are your units mandatory All inclusives?  If so how much do you pay as owners to stay 7 nights at your resorts during high season for all the adults and children in your family?

It looks like most of the club Melia in Punta Cana gets about 6-10 trading power units (on a scale from 2-60) for a 1 br.  The AI fees range from $125-$160 per person per day with children half that. That isn't going to get you very far with RCI except other AI's and many are even more expensive per person per night.

It looks like the Karasma AI's exchange through II and are between $140 and $185 per person per night.  I don't think you are going to have very much exchange power through II either.

Most timeshare owners would rather not pay a fairly high per night fee.  They want a kitchen and/or reasonable a la carte options for dining.  For this reason you aren't going to have nearly the demand for AI's vs non AI's.  Often the cost of the exchange plus giving up your home unit plus paying the AI fee ends up being as high as booking directly with the resort and not giving up your timeshare unit.  

SFX might be your best option but I don't know if it will still be as good or as easy as they made it seem given your travel preferences.


----------



## John Cummings (May 14, 2016)

Traveler 100.

I have used SFX exclusively  for almost  20 years  and have been very happy with them having made many exchanges . I am not clear on just what information you are looking for. Prior to SFX, I used both RCI  and II but they were not able to get what I wanted.


----------



## presley (May 14, 2016)

traveler100 said:


> On exchanges they claim we dont have to bank an exchange until we find on we want. Is that true?
> 
> I need some advice from those that truly have experience with SFX, to give more insight. We generally travel to the Caribbean but we are joined SFX to trade in our share and go anywhere in the world.  They also said I have a 10 day rescission period. So i can cancel this week. And If I cant get a favorable advice. I will do so.  Is it better for my purposes to join RCI or Interval instead? Interval just offered us membership for $300  Please advise! Thx!



If you have a normal SFX membership, you don't need to deposit your week until you are ready to exchange. However, depositing your week early often results in bonus stays from SFX and some other discounts. 

I have used SFX and several other exchange companies. They all have their pros and cons. If you want higher level resorts, SFX and Interval are the way to go. RCI boasts the highest amount of timeshares available to trade, but the majority will be lower quality than what you want.


----------

